# Has anyone else had an issue with Diflucan?



## Crohns Warrior ((Kristy) (Oct 18, 2013)

Ever since I was diagnosed with Crohns disease I have always had an issue with getting Yeast Infections and Thrush. I keep diflucan on hand at all times but I have never actually had to take it at home bc they have always had to give it to me while I have been admitted in the hospital bc I usually have more of an issue with Thrush (which I use the Magic Mouth Wash for) than that of an actual Yeast Infection. They gave me a RX for the diflucan just in case I needed it at home; and, when I woke up this morning I felt a Yeast Infection rearing its ugly head so I went ahead and took the Diflucan. However about an hour after taking it I noticed that my heart was racing, kind of like I could have been on the verge of having a panic attack; later in the day the symptoms just seemed to get worse, I have been feeling very dizzy, and very short of breath, even washing the dishes I found that I was having to take deeps breaths so that I could try to catch my breath and now I am beginning to get very nauseated.  My question is: Does anyone else on this forum have the same issues and have you had to take the Diflucan and if so are these reactions normal or should I seek medical attention?  Any response is welcome as well as advice appreciated, I look forward to hearing back!

~Kristy


----------



## 2thFairy (Oct 21, 2013)

Diflucan makes me very sleepy and I feel almost hungover for about 8 hours.  I think your reactions are probably within normal range, but it is still best if you consult with a pharmacist before taking it again.


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Oct 21, 2013)

I also have had issues with yeast infections..mostly while taking antibiotics and after ending prednisone tapers. I take diflucan after prednisone and have had no issues with the medication. The more frequently we take these types of meds our body does not always accept it the exact same way and sometimes symptoms become more pronounced. Racing heart,  dizziness and shortness of breath could very well be a major reaction to the medication and you should call your doctor and let them know asap what you are dealing with.


----------



## Ihurt (Oct 22, 2013)

I get very crazy side effects from it. I get mouth burning, lip redness and my lips actually burn( I even look I have lipstick on my lips get so red) my throat starts to feel odd and scratchy. I think it is because this drug stays in your system a long time, like one pill will stay in your system for over a week. That and it is metabolized through the liver so it is very hard on the liver as well. But yeah, I do get side effects from it. My side effects will last a long time once I take it too. It takes a long time for the side effects to clear up....


----------



## JenS (Nov 1, 2013)

I get really dizzy on it


----------

